# Fabric spray for car interiors?



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Yo, i saw some black fabric spray for interiors of cars at walmart. They had a spray for cloth and leather. Anyways, has anyone ever used or seen some cloth that has been sprayed with paint? Im pretty sure its not touchup paint either, it looks like its for side panels and stuff. I wanted to know if this stuff looks and works good. :fluffy:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

limpert said:


> Yo, i saw some black fabric spray for interiors of cars at walmart. They had a spray for cloth and leather. Anyways, has anyone ever used or seen some cloth that has been sprayed with paint? Im pretty sure its not touchup paint either, it looks like its for side panels and stuff. I wanted to know if this stuff looks and works good. :fluffy:


Yo, please post in the correct area of the forum.. This belongs in the cosmetic area not the NPM area..thanks


moved....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a car that had the door panels sprayed with that stuff...not sure what brand though. It looked pretty decent, but would rub off after a while. You gotta figure out if you wanna risk having that stuff rub off on your white shirts.....I wouldn't.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i used it on my carpet just for kicks (found it at my local "super ass cheap discount store" for $.50 lol. it was the duplicolor stuff in black. when i first put it on it was a nice deep black color but left the carpet really course. so i ran a vacume over it and that free'd it up but then it started flacking. well, a few months later and its all pretty much worn off. i would say for removable carpets its cool but i wouldnt touch anything else with it.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I found this stuff and im thinking about giving it a try http://www.fabricspraypaint.com/Simply_Spray_Fabric_Paint.asp?Category=16&Name=Fabric_Spray_Paint :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats for untreated white cotton shirts and stuff and its more of a dye. the stuff at auto stores if for "changing" the color. spray the red on grey or black and with enough coats it will be red, but its not a dye and thats the reason it will change the color.......but at the same time since its not a dye its will rub off and flake everywhere. your car will have dust EVERYWHERE.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That normal fabric paint probably isnt design to handle the extremes of a car interior... heat, cold....etc...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

heres an old old pic of my door panel with the vinyl dye......its been about a year and looks as good as the day i did it. The key for a good job is preperation.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Im not sure... that link i posted says that its good for car interiors. It might work


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

91sentra said:


> heres an old old pic of my door panel with the vinyl dye......its been about a year and looks as good as the day i did it. The key for a good job is preperation.


BTW how do you correctly prepare to dye it? :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you clean it very well, get all the oils off from any armeral you have used over the years. i am not 100% sure what you would use to accomplish this task, my guess would be denatured alcohol. then you may use adhesion promoter, again not 100% positive because i have never used promoter on a soft surface (idk if it is brittle, or if it will give)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

all i did was use soap and water. Took of the side pockets because they are plastic, not vinyl, and taped off the rubber moulding. There is no need for adhesion promotor, the dye soaks in and isnt coming off ( Ive even tried Good Off)


----------

